# The Importance of Walking



## Gene53 (Sep 22, 2008)

Walking can add minutes to your life:

This enables you at 85 years old to spend an additional 5 months in a nursing home at $7000 per month.

My grandpa started walking five miles a day when he was 60. Now he's 97 years old and we don't know where the heck he is.

I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people who annoy me.

:dance:


----------



## Mari (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Noughts (Sep 23, 2008)

I wish I could walk outside... Or exercise outside _at all_. This 600 squats a day thing is getting monotonous... And I don't get to be outside... :sighs: Where I live isn't exactly a nice place to walk through, either. Unless you've got a respirator.

:snaps on respirator:
_Herro_ Cariforya air porrution! 

Not only would I be pulled over by the police for causing a scare, I'd also be questioned as to why I'm not in school! (Independent study programme...)

I guess I could pace around the back of my house...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hee hee. Funny!


----------



## prayerbear (Sep 23, 2008)

I walk 3 miles a day on my treadmill, 5 days a week. It takes discipline but it helped me drop 30 lbs.(oops gained back 5 as I missed a day and got lazy-lol),
drop my cholesterol 30 points and relieves OCD anxiety (somewhat).Walking is good-I hate exercise but love the high you get from walking!

I sure hope all this walking will finally firm up my jiggly thighs! jiggle, wiggle, jiggle!


----------



## Noughts (Sep 23, 2008)

If it's your thighs you're really focusing on, I hear that squats are the way to go... Provided you do them correctly. If you do them wrong, you'll end up with bad knees...

Bah, I can't even walk around my house anymore... I'm never alone at home anymore... :kicks carpet: :sigh:


----------

